# Vokativ in der deutschen Sprache



## Whodunit

EDIT: split from here



			
				elroy said:
			
		

> Hm....Vokativ!
> 
> Den finde ich ein sehr wahrscheinlicher Vorschlag!


 
Aber dafür haben wir noch keine Deklinationsklasse erfunden im Deutschen. Jens, gab's die früher mal?


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Aber dafür haben wir noch keine Deklinationsklasse erfunden im Deutschen. Jens, gab's die früher mal?


 
Meines Wissens ist der deusche "Vokativ" einfach identisch mit dem Nominativ. Er muss ja auch nicht eigenartig sein, um "Vokativ" heißen zu dürfen und als solcher verwendet werden zu können.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Meines Wissens ist der deusche "Vokativ" einfach identisch mit dem Nominativ. Er muss ja auch nicht eigenartig sein, um "Vokativ" heißen zu dürfen und als solcher verwendet werden zu können.


 
Das ist ja das Problem. Der Nominativ wäre "Danke ihr beide" und das wäre schlechtes Deutsch in meinen Augen, vielleicht dennoch richtig. "Aren't I?" würde ich persönlich auch als Fehler anstreichen (Dank dir (), Gaer, für den Tipp). Vielleicht gab es mal einen anderen Vokativ ... das wäre mal interessant.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Das ist ja das Problem. Der Nominativ wäre "Danke ihr beide" und das wäre schlechtes Deutsch in meinen Augen, vielleicht dennoch richtig. "Aren't I?" würde ich persönlich auch als Fehler anstreichen (Dank dir (), Gaer, für den Tipp). Vielleicht gab es mal einen anderen Vokativ ... das wäre mal interessant.


 
"Aren't it" ist tatsächlich ein Fehler, wird aber trotzdem ständig verwendet.

Bezüglich des Vokativs: "Danke, ihr beide" wäre vielleicht glaubwürdig, wenn es so wie "Danke, Daniel" zu verstehen sein sollte.  "Daniel" wäre doch in diesem Fall (no pun intended ) auch Vokativ, und nicht etwa Dativ...


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> "Aren't it" ist tatsächlich ein Fehler, wird aber trotzdem ständig verwendet.
> 
> Bezüglich des Vokativs: "Danke, ihr beide" wäre vielleicht glaubwürdig, wenn es so wie "Danke, Daniel" zu verstehen sein sollte. "Daniel" wäre doch in diesem Fall (no pun intended ) auch Vokativ, und nicht etwa Dativ...


I would say that "Aren't I?" is an exception, not an error.

There are other ways to express this idea that get the same idea across in most cases, but not when being humorous or when outraged:

"I'm right, aren't I? What else was I supposed to do? You can't tell me it was my fault…"

(This expresses anger and self-righteousness, and if you reword this thought or concept, it does not carry the same weight or have the same "flavor" in my mind.)

The other, humorous:

"Aren't I clever?" 

This reminds of certain phrases with "ain't" such as:

"It ain't hay." (hard to translate)
It ain't over till the fat lady sings. (saying)

The humorous usages are idiomatic. But the one expressing anger, I think, is simply a special case. 

I'm looking at things descriptively. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> "Aren't it" ist tatsächlich ein Fehler, wird aber trotzdem ständig verwendet.


 
"Aren't it" auch? Ich meine, "aren't I" verstehe ich ja noch, weil es keine standardsprachlich korrekte Form von "am not" gibt (außer eben das slanghafte "ain't"), aber für "aren't it" könnte man doch auch ganz getrost "isn't it?" schreiben. 



> Bezüglich des Vokativs: "Danke, ihr beide" wäre vielleicht glaubwürdig, wenn es so wie "Danke, Daniel" zu verstehen sein sollte. "Daniel" wäre doch in diesem Fall (no pun intended ) auch Vokativ, und nicht etwa Dativ...


 
Du hast mich nicht verstanden, oder ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. Im Lateinischen, Tschechischen und vielen anderen Sprachen hat der Vokativ eine ganz neue Form. Könnte nicht "ihr beiden" solch eine neue Form sein? "Ihr beide" klingt falsch, ist aber richtig; "euch beiden" ist die andere Dativmöglichkeit. Wenn wir nun aber den Vokativ verwenden wollen, dann müssen wir "ihr beiden" sagen, wie es jeder Deutsche sagen würde. Früher wurden laut Goethes "Kabale und Liebe" auch Namen konjugiert. "_zu Luisen: [...]_" anstelle unseres heutigen "zu Luise: [...]" Demnach könnte auch ein ähnlicher Vokativ existiert haben:

"*Luisen*, nun benehmen Sie sich doch. Ich nahm Sie zu meiner Frau, weil ..."
"Und Gleiches solle auch für Ihn gelten, *Herrn* von Hohenzollern!"

Das sind natürlich von mir erdachte Beispiele, aber so klängen mir die beiden Sätze schon recht frühneuhochdeutsch (die Zeit, in die Goethe integriert werden könnte). Angenommen, diese Vokativformen existierten wirklich, so könnte doch "ihr beiden" eine Form dessen sein.


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> "It ain't hay." (hard to translate)
> It ain't over till the fat lady sings. (saying)


 
Was bedeutet denn Ersteres? Selbst "I am not hay" ergäbe mir kein Sinn. Und Zweiteres könnte ich zwar verstehen, aber zum Übersetzen ist auch mir das zu schwer ...


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> EDIT: split from here
> 
> 
> 
> Aber dafür haben wir noch keine Deklinationsklasse erfunden im Deutschen. Jens, gab's die früher mal?


 
"erfunden"?!
Das System der Klassen wird in den germanischen Sprachen weiter abgebaut, Daniel (= Vokativ). 

Das Germanische besser: die germanischen Dialekte kannten den Vokativ (und auch den Instrumental und noch ein paar weitere Fälle), die sich anfangs auch durch Deklinationen voneinander unterschieden.

Der Vokativ als Fall ist im Neuhochdeutschen mit dem Nominativ zusammengefallen (so wie der Instrumental mit dem Dativ zusammengefallen ist) und daher gibt's heute keinen Unterschied mehr.
Ich habe oben erwähnt, daß ich eine Notiz von meinem Professor in einer Grammatik gefunden habe, die er mir geschenkt hatte - dort merkte er an, daß die Adjektive im Althochdeutschen stark flektiert wurden, wenn sie ohne Artikel standen, außer im Vokativ: schwach.
Es kann also sein, daß es sich im Fall von "Danke, ihr beiden" tatsächlich um einen Rest einer alten Vokativdeklination handelt (genau sagen kann ich das aber nicht), aber ich versuche, das herauszubekommen.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> I would say that "Aren't I?" is an exception, not an error.
> ...
> This reminds of certain phrases with "ain't"...


 

Ganz meine Meinung - warum?! 
Weil nämlich in diesem Fall (Verneinung von _am_) "*ain't*" historisch gesehen genau richtig ist: 

*ain't* ist die eigentliche Zusammenziehung von "_am not_". 
(Daher finde ich persönlich den Gebrauch von _ain't_ als Verneinung von _am_ überhaupt nicht anstößig.)

Die Form ist nachher in alle andere Verneinungsformen von "be" und dann auch "have" übergegangen und wird seitdem als "falsch" angesehen...





			
				gaer said:
			
		

> I'm looking at things descriptively


 
So am I, ain't I?


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Das sind natürlich von mir erdachte Beispiele, aber so klängen mir die beiden Sätze schon recht frühneuhochdeutsch (die Zeit, in die Goethe integriert werden könnte). Angenommen, diese Vokativformen existierten wirklich, so könnte doch "ihr beiden" eine Form dessen sein.


 
Bingo! Genau das vermute ich auch - nur belegen kann ich's (noch) nicht.


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Bingo! Genau das vermute ich auch - nur belegen kann ich's (noch) nicht.


 
Ich werde auch mal Recherchen anstellen. Mal sehen, ob schlaue Deutschlehrer da noch mithalten können. 

Um nicht in einem neuen Antwortfenster antworten zu müssen, sei gleich hier angefügt: Ich finde den Gebrauch von "I ain't" eben auch - und zwar aus dem Grunde, den Jens schon angesprochen hat - ganz normal. "I ain't a crazy boy, if you think so" klingt mir normal, obwohl es viele "polite" Amerikaner oder Engländer als slanghaft oder zumindest sehr umgangssprachlich halten würden. Wohingegen ich "it ain't" oder "We ain't gotta" für sehr "lazy" Englisch halte, zumal es dafür bessere Abkürzungen gibt. Ich denke, das wird wohl das Gleiche sein wie "wir geh'n", da auch früher schon der Infinitiv "wir (_oder_ wîr?) gehn" war.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> "Aren't it" auch? Ich meine, "aren't I" verstehe ich ja noch, weil es keine standardsprachlich korrekte Form von "am not" gibt (außer eben das slanghafte "ain't"), aber für "aren't it" könnte man doch auch ganz getrost "isn't it?" schreiben.


Who I misread Elroy's message. I assumed he was talking about "aren't I", not "aren't it", which is a different matter. This may show up in other dialects. 

"Aren't it", if that's not a mistake, is indeed wrong, an error, or at the last peculiar to a dialect. I do believe I've heard it, and if I'm right, by people are we would consider to be "uneducated". However, I really hate to use this word. It's certainly non-standard.


> Du hast mich nicht verstanden, oder ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. Im Lateinischen, Tschechischen und vielen anderen Sprachen hat der Vokativ eine ganz neue Form. Könnte nicht "ihr beiden" solch eine neue Form sein? "Ihr beide" klingt falsch, ist aber richtig;


I understood that it is correct, logically. Once again, languages are not logical except sometimes.


> "euch beiden" ist die andere Dativmöglichkeit.


I understand that too.


> Wenn wir nun aber den Vokativ verwenden wollen, dann müssen wir "ihr beiden" sagen, wie es jeder Deutsche sagen würde.


I understand the concept of "Vokative", I believe, but I don' think that cases are mixed in English, which seems to be what is happening here. That's the mystery. But let's see what else others have to say. Maybe there really is a reasonable explanation for "ihr beiden". But it may simply be a set form that is unique. That's why I want to see more ideas from other people. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Here I found an unbelievable result by Google:

*Yes, it are, aren't it? And the press secretary left this - in writing - on the official site at whitehouse.gov!*

How wrong is that?


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Here I found an unbelievable result by Google:
> 
> *Yes, it are, aren't it? And the press secretary left this - in writing - on the official site at whitehouse.gov!*
> 
> How wrong is that?


 
There are many illiterates out there who post garbage on the Internet without having it proofread first.

What does this have to do with the vocative, though?


----------



## nic456

Who,

leider habe ich nur wenig gefunden, bin aber auf ein Überrest des Vokativs bei männlichen Vornamen gestoßen, die auf -l enden und gleich der lateinischen o-Deklination gebildet werden.

Jedenfalls kann ich mich auch an persönlich erlebte Aussagen erinnern (nicht aus dem 18. Jahrhundert  ):

Paule (< Paul)
Karle (< Karl) 

Ich hoffe, ihr seid erfolgreicher und warte gespannt...


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> There are many illiterates out there who post garbage on the Internet without having it proofread first.


 
But fortunately, no one would ever say that, I suppose.



> What does this have to do with the vocative, though?


 
Already after less than 5 posts, we went slowly off-topic.   I'm afraid Jana has to split this thread once again and move it to the English forum.


----------



## Whodunit

nic456 said:
			
		

> Who,
> 
> leider habe ich nur wenig gefunden, bin aber auf ein Überrest des Vokativs bei männlichen Vornamen gestoßen, die auf -l enden und gleich der lateinischen o-Deklination gebildet werden.
> 
> Jedenfalls kann ich mich auch an persönlich erlebte Aussagen erinnern (nicht aus dem 18. Jahrhundert  ):
> 
> Paule (< Paul)
> Karle (< Karl)
> 
> Ich hoffe, ihr seid erfolgreicher und warte gespannt...


 
Ja, das könnte durchaus möglich sein. Das mit den Namen hatte ich ja schon am Beginn erwähnt: "Er sagte zu Luisen" aus dem 18. Jh. Auch heute würde das jeder verstehen; ähnlich dem dorf'schen "Geh ma' zu Oman" (statt: Geh mal zu Oma). Ich meine, das hat nicht mit dem Vokativ zu tun, aber eine seltsame Deklination ist es dennoch.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ja, das könnte durchaus möglich sein. Das mit den Namen hatte ich ja schon am Beginn erwähnt: "Er sagte zu Luisen" aus dem 18. Jh. Auch heute würde das jeder verstehen; ähnlich dem dorf'schen "Geh ma' zu Oman" (statt: Geh mal zu Oma). Ich meine, das hat nicht mit dem Vokativ zu tun, aber eine seltsame Deklination ist es dennoch.


 
Es ist die übliche schwache Deklination - aber im _Dativ_, nicht im Vokativ.

Ich hab' noch nichts weiter herausfinden können - irgendjemand von euch?!


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Es ist die übliche schwache Deklination - aber im _Dativ_, nicht im Vokativ.


 
Das habe ich doch auch im letzten Satz klarzustellen versucht. 



> Ich hab' noch nichts weiter herausfinden können - irgendjemand von euch?!


 
Nee, ich habe's heute verpasst, meine Lehrerin zu fragen. Mal sehen, was ich so recherchieren kann.


----------



## nic456

Kalle (<Karl-Heinz)
Hyperlink
(Karl-Heinz Rummenigge, a football player "with sexy knees" according to a British pop song)

 Helme (<Helmut)
Quelle - aus eigener Erfahrung


----------



## MrMagoo

nic456 said:
			
		

> Kalle (<Karl-Heinz)
> Hyperlink
> (Karl-Heinz Rummenigge, a football player "with sexy knees" according to a British pop song)
> 
> Helme (<Helmut)
> Quelle - aus eigener Erfahrung


 
In diesen Fällen sind es allerdings nur Spitznamen, also keine durch Deklination veränderte Formen.

"Rummenigge" ... by Alan and Denise, right?! That song was popular in Germany as well... around 1983/84, I guess


----------



## Whodunit

Dann zählt wohl "Kölle" auch.


----------



## nic456

Matze (< Mathias)

"Nur Spitzname"? Natürlich gibt es die auch, vor allem im Diminutiv oder mit Endung auf -i.

Wann werden Spitznamen oder Rufnamen gebraucht? Doch vor allem dann, wenn man sich direkt an den Namensträger wendet, oder?

Das interessante ist nach wie vor, dass die Bildung analog zur lateinischen o-Deklination erfolgt.


----------



## Whodunit

nic456 said:
			
		

> Matze (< Mathias)
> 
> "Nur Spitzname"? Natürlich gibt es die auch, vor allem im Diminutiv oder mit Endung auf -i.
> 
> Wann werden Spitznamen oder Rufnamen gebraucht? Doch vor allem dann, wenn man sich direkt an den Namensträger wendet, oder?
> 
> Das interessante ist nach wie vor, dass die Bildung analog zur lateinischen o-Deklination erfolgt.


 
Aber leider gab es im Lateinischen keine Deklintionsklasse, die einen i-Vokativ hat:

Katy, Api, Schatzi, Ulli, Matti, Andy, ...


----------



## nic456

Kone (< Konrad)

Ede (< Eduard, Ernst)


Who,

ich glaube, du hast meinen letzten Beitrag nicht ganz sorgfältig gelesen. Ich nahm Bezug auf das Argument "nur Rufname" und erwähnte, dass viele (die meisten?) auf -i enden, was oft einem Diminutiv enspricht [wohl besser, so es dies gibt, Emotiv].

In einem zweiten Schritt argumentierte ich, dass das Argument Rufname nicht schwer wiegt, weil mit diesem Namen (auch Spitznamen) der Namensträger gerufen wird.

Wenn du daraus die These, Endung auf -i ein Vokativ konstruierst, soll es mir recht sein, nicht aber, wenn du dies mir unterschiebst. Ich habe ja inzwischen rund 10 Beispiele für mein Argument geliefert, die alle nicht auf i enden, oder?


----------



## Whodunit

nic456 said:
			
		

> Kone (< Konrad)
> 
> Ede (< Eduard, Ernst)
> 
> 
> Who,
> 
> ich glaube, du hast meinen letzten Beitrag nicht ganz sorgfältig gelesen. Ich nahm Bezug auf das Argument "nur Rufname" und erwähnte, dass viele (die meisten?) auf -i enden, was oft einem Diminutiv enspricht [wohl besser, so es dies gibt, Emotiv].
> 
> In einem zweiten Schritt argumentierte ich, dass das Argument Rufname nicht schwer wiegt, weil mit diesem Namen (auch Spitznamen) der Namensträger gerufen wird.
> 
> Wenn du daraus die These, Endung auf -i ein Vokativ konstruierst, soll es mir recht sein, nicht aber, wenn du dies mir unterschiebst. Ich habe ja inzwischen rund 10 Beispiele für mein Argument geliefert, die alle nicht auf i enden, oder?


 
Lass mich mich bei dir entschuldigen (tolle Konstruktion!): Ich habe den Satz aus Versehen  nicht für wahr genommen.



> Natürlich gibt es die auch, vor allem im Diminutiv oder mit Endung auf -i.


----------



## nic456

Manne (<Manfred)

"Vergeben und vergessen", Who.


----------

